# http://www.ignike.com LEGIT?



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

any 1 orderd anything from this site? never seen prices like this in my life, armani t shirts for £12 and shi t, ill spending a few pennies after xmas if this is legit.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

any 1?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Legit if you want fake stuff?


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds to good to b true mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol..... someone on another thread has (but i presumed u seen that due to this one popping up)

anyway, do a service for ur fellow ukmer and try it for us :thumbup1:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Legit fakery yeah..


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Thread from the other day

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/205626-fake-trainers.html


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> Legit fakery yeah..


like dem fake roid muscles innit.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> Legit fakery yeah..


who gives a fcuk if you cant tell ? best site iv seen for clothes all day long, some good shi t on that site, be ordering a t shirt or too on monday, if its legit ill be spending about 2k iv added up after that lol.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ralph lauren hoodies look a good buy 

if this site turns out good i might order

im getting this if they turn out a good site 

http://www.ignike.com/product_view.asp?id=101679


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

payment methods:

western union and money gram!

that should be enough to keep away from them.

use dhgate instead


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> ralph lauren hoodies look a good buy
> 
> if this site turns out good i might order
> 
> ...


if they are legit and look good, il be bying every ralph lauren, armani, G&B, G star, abercombe and fitch hoody and t shirt they have.


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

I also wanna know if this site is legit some of the sht on there is cheaper than tesco 2 stripe :L

Seriously though wanna order of there but don't use banks so let us know after you order an hopefully receive the items


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> like dem fake roid muscles innit.


Lol. Cant wait to get the juice in so my muscles get big again, shame they'll be fake though :huh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

we all agreed then @HodgesoN is the guinea pig :rolleye:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> ralph lauren hoodies look a good buy
> 
> if this site turns out good i might order
> 
> ...


I bought the Ralphy track suit, very good quality just got my sizes a bit wrong so had to sell it...










$45 can't go wrong


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> we all agreed then @HodgesoN is the guinea pig :rolleye:


Lol he doesn't need to be, I've already received 3 orders...


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

HodgesoN said:


> who gives a fcuk if you cant tell ? best site iv seen for clothes all day long, some good shi t on that site, be ordering a t shirt or too on monday, if its legit ill be spending about 2k iv added up after that lol.


I don't give a fcuk, infact i'm considering buying a few bits myself. It sounded like you thought it was legit as in geniune clothes lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Lol he doesn't need to be, I've already received 3 orders...


but with all the talk of scamming u could be linked to them :rolleye:

are u apple?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> I bought the Ralphy track suit, very good quality just got my sizes a bit wrong so had to sell it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what was up with the size?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha yes, rumbled


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> I bought the Ralphy track suit, very good quality just got my sizes a bit wrong so had to sell it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why was the size wrong mate? do they come smaller or larger ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> what was up with the size?


I thought I'd order 1 size less as it was USA sizes... But worked out their medium is same as ours (I need large)


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> we all agreed then @HodgesoN is the guinea pig :rolleye:


Yeah we deffo need some more guinea pigs before we all order I'm very wary


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> I thought I'd order 1 size less as it was USA sizes... But worked out their medium is same as ours (I need large)


good, so xl or xxl it is.


----------



## dan2 (Oct 22, 2008)

fakes are what turn a somewhat "exclusive brand" into the outfit of most chavs, if you really are going to spend "2k" then why not spend it on the legit stuff that will probably last alot longer and not made in sweatshops (real ones are too but they would have better conditions atleast).

Would rather shop in primark than buy fake clothes and be something im not tbh.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> I bought the Ralphy track suit, very good quality just got my sizes a bit wrong so had to sell it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I can see another thread coming up about some "poor soul" getting scammed


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

would like to see if products deffo turn up for everyone who orders, really want a pair of the oakleys an prada trainers, if anyone does order please post when you recieve your goods so no one else maybe gets conned, the bank transfer shiz scares me why no pay-pal


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

the clobber is obviously fake, its coming from china

am gona order some stuff for gym thought, already got a few blag adidas from other china websites


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

The rolex's are real, and only $60!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> The rolex's are real, and only $60!


silly boy.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

It's all real... Real(ly) good fakes!!!


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> It's all real... Real(ly) good fakes!!!


when you bought clothes off the site mate, how did they look compared too the pics ?? do they look good, can you tell a mile off there fake?


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> silly boy.


I was being sarcastic, silly boy


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> when you bought clothes off the site mate, how did they look compared too the pics ?? do they look good, can you tell a mile off there fake?


Only got the polo track suit from the clothes section and was exact...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Sold it to a someone at work for £60 haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Wouldn't wear fake clothing if it was given to me personally.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

fake and only one use for it, sitting on the sofa, but if money is tight its an option just dont expect the reak deal


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Asos is the way to go, mixture of cheap own brand and designer brands. Think they have a 50% sale on ATM, get on it mate!


----------



## kev_1664 (Feb 14, 2007)

Any one having problems getting on to this site. ...wanted a look but no joy


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

kev_1664 said:


> Any one having problems getting on to this site. ...wanted a look but no joy


its working fine for me


----------



## kev_1664 (Feb 14, 2007)

Will give it another go see what happens thanks mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Last time I ordered it was igshoes... But she/he emailed me saying it had changed to ignike...


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Last time I ordered it was igshoes... But she/he emailed me saying it had changed to ignike...


so it coud of been taken over by different people?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I have made 1 order since it was ignike


----------

